# Crossroads, need help regarding union apprenticeship



## ijurgensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm currently living in NYC, but planning on moving to Florida to start a family in a few years. Does anyone know if I can start an apprenticeship in New York and transfer my hours to Florida? Will I even be accepted if I'm planning on moving in a couple of years?

Alternatively, is there another way to get into an apprenticeship program other than through the IBEW?

Thank you!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ijurgensen said:


> I'm currently living in NYC, but planning on moving to Florida to start a family in a few years. Does anyone know if I can start an apprenticeship in New York and transfer my hours to Florida? Will I even be accepted if I'm planning on moving in a couple of years?
> 
> Alternatively, is there another way to get into an apprenticeship program other than through the IBEW?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes you can go non Union,,, The best way to find out is to read the state of Florida's laws and contact them...Look here.

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Electrician_License.htm#Fl

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/servop/testing/ElectricalExamInformation.html


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ijurgensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'm really looking for a good way to prepare myself for when I move to Florida. The hardest part for me is that I don't have a car (live in Manhattan) and the training centers are nowhere near any trains. I'm also concerned with the somewhat nepotistic nature of unions in NYC (am I wrong about this?), and that I could spend the next two years applying with no real chance of acceptance. What would I need to do to begin a non union apprenticeship?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ijurgensen said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm really looking for a good way to prepare myself for when I move to Florida. The hardest part for me is that I don't have a car (live in Manhattan) and the training centers are nowhere near any trains. I'm also concerned with the somewhat nepotistic nature of unions in NYC (am I wrong about this?), and that I could spend the next two years applying with no real chance of acceptance. What would I need to do to begin a non union apprenticeship?





> I'm also concerned with the somewhat nepotistic nature of unions in NYC (am I wrong about this?),


Not at all it is just like that in Boston as well..:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The car thing is going to be a problem. It's really only a couple major metropolitan cities in the US where you can get away with not having a car. If you move to the other 99.99% of the country, you're going to need wheels. 

You're probably putting the cart before the horse, and counting your chickens before they hatch, all at the same time. You don't even have a union apprenticeship yet, so I'm puzzled why you care if you can transfer to FL? I guess you like to plan ahead. I suppose that's good. Ignore me.


----------



## ijurgensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I just know that I'm going to end up in Florida, and that if I can't get an apprenticeship in NYC to get me some hours / experience before moving I would have plenty of time to do so in FL. I definitely tend to over plan my life, but I figure it's better to be educated and not step into a situation blind.

The issue with the car may hamstring me until I move. I don't think I can afford to have a car in the city, but I will be getting one once we move to Florida.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ijurgensen said:


> The issue with the car may hamstring me until I move. I don't think I can afford to have a car in the city, but I will be getting one once we move to Florida.


Yeah, that should definitely be on the list of things to do as soon as you move. I know that living in a big city, people often have to choose between parking fees for a car or eating. Eating seems to win. :laughing: A friend of mine from Boston, who lives in a condo type building, recently had to clear out a storage unit he had rented for decades. The storage rent was killing him.


----------

